# How smooth off Osmo polywax



## LarryS. (3 Sep 2008)

Hi all,

Made these two tables : 






Sanded them to a very smooth finish, and then applied Osmo Polywax. Question is now how do I smooth off the wax (as its roughened up the surface) - do I sand it, polish it ? what grit, by hand ? etc

any help appreciated


----------



## OPJ (3 Sep 2008)

Hmmm... Not sure why that would have happened... As you were applying the oil, did you immediately wipe off the excess as you were going?

You could try buffing it with a clean cloth first to see if that helps it.

Failing that, you should be able to sand it off - something like 400g would be ideal, maybe 320g. It may clog the paper fairly quickly though.


----------



## LarryS. (3 Sep 2008)

Did wipe off the excess, when I say 'rough' - its gone from being smooth like glass to slightly rough to the touch. Would 400g smooth that off or would it remove the layer (so I need to re-apply) ?

thanks for your help olly


----------



## OPJ (3 Sep 2008)

Oh, yes, if you do try and sand it back then I'd advise you to add another light coat afterwards. Any oil finish will tend to soak in to the wood more so than a varnish but, I still reckon you'll want to go over it once more.


----------



## cornucopia (4 Sep 2008)

i recently did a staircase with polyx oil, osmo advise 2-3coats de-nibbing between coats with grey webrax- 400 grit is too coarse


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Sep 2008)

I use this stuff all the time. Give it a rub off with wire wool or webrax if you prefer and then re-coat, remove excess straight away by rubbing with mutton cloth so that you have left just a very thin coat. You can do the second coat by just rubbing it on with the mutton cloth like you would if you were polishing which works really well but you probably should wear gloves.
Hope that helps Simon


----------



## cornucopia (4 Sep 2008)

don't use wire wool on oak as tiny bits break of and react with the tanin's causing little black dots.


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Sep 2008)

That's true but it's fine after you have sealed it.


----------



## LarryS. (4 Sep 2008)

Oryxdesign":66vfey2c said:


> I use this stuff all the time. Give it a rub off with wire wool or webrax if you prefer and then re-coat, remove excess straight away by rubbing with mutton cloth so that you have left just a very thin coat. You can do the second coat by just rubbing it on with the mutton cloth like you would if you were polishing which works really well but you probably should wear gloves.
> Hope that helps Simon



where do i buy mutton cloth ? first i've heard of it :?


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Sep 2008)

You can buy it on ebay, but if you haven't got any just use some rag, even an old sock would do. Nice tables by the way.


----------



## miles_hot (14 Sep 2008)

I coated the kitchen surfaces in a hardwax oil a few months ago and had the same effect - lovely silky surface became not so silky. I gently sanded with 400 wet and dry with a good layer of water spayed on as a lubricant and the cloth didn't clog (wipe with kitchen paper and re-spay) and the surface is lovely to the touch and has excellent beading.

Hope that helps

Miles


----------



## LarryS. (14 Sep 2008)

thanks miles, good info


----------

